# Ryobi genny update



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Once again I have been taught an expensive lesson. I recently bought a like new, in the box Ryobi 2200 inverter genny. It ran like a top and was very very quiet. On the 5th gigging trip something shorted inside and now I am stuck with a green pile of scrap. Word from the wise, buy honda, and buy it new. Now I'm back to my 20 year old HONDA.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry for your troubles. Never had a ryobi. I do have a 1000 mitsubishi that I run on my little boat, that is 8 years old. Not as quiet as my honda, but keeps going. Honda is a good generator. No doubt.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I've got about 30 trips on my ryobi with no issues.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Dang Jared, if it wasn't for bad luck. Sorry to hear about the jenny. Lets face it with the good lights come the downside. If the jenny goes kaput you are out of the game. I have babied my honda, oil change every 10 hours, but it's on it's 8th year. KNOCK ON WOOD Now if we could just get some semi-clear water.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Oil change every 10 hours, I'd have to change mine every day.

I used a ryobi for half the year last year and didn't have any complaints. It has a 3 year warranty, don't know if you have to be the original owner or not. Maybe worth checking on.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

drifterfisher said:


> Once again I have been taught an expensive lesson. I recently bought a like new, in the box Ryobi 2200 inverter genny. It ran like a top and was very very quiet. On the 5th gigging trip something shorted inside and now I am stuck with a green pile of scrap. Word from the wise, buy honda, and buy it new. Now I'm back to my 20 year old HONDA.


What's it doing or not doing Jared ?? like will it crank and run but doesn't produce power or will it not crank and run at all it may be something simple


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

It goes to the original owner only. Must have the sale receipt also.

Gigamon, it has no spark. I used an inline spark tester. When it quit it just shut off, like a switch flipped, not like it ran out of fuel. It was under load when this happened, 3 300 watt halos. I checked the oil, and changed it since then, no dice. I will tear into it, just had to check out the warranty business first.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Jared, the Hondas have a reset switch and in line fuse in case of overload. Might check that first. don't know, havn't seen the ryobis. TRG, I know that seems a bit excessive, but thats what they recommend. Takes about 5 minutes.


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

most generators also have a low oil switch that cuts the ignition if the oil gets low...check to see if something is up with it.


----------



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

Throw Powerhouse into the mix same technology as Honda 2 year warranty 2 groups pull start or electric with a remote falls in between the Ryobi and the others and Honda price wise


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

bamafan611 said:


> Jared, the Hondas have a reset switch and in line fuse in case of overload. Might check that first. don't know, havn't seen the ryobis. TRG, I know that seems a bit excessive, but thats what they recommend. Takes about 5 minutes.


I do remember my old POS gen had something similar happen I do believe it was an in line fuse I would check it out well before making it a boat anchor


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

GIggaMon said:


> I do remember my old POS gen had something similar happen I do believe it was an in line fuse I would check it out well before making it a boat anchor


Tore it apart, found one fuse, to the coil. Its good. The way it shut down its like the kill switch shorted...will do some testing. might get a push button switch.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

HotSoup said:


> most generators also have a low oil switch that cuts the ignition if the oil gets low...check to see if something is up with it.



This is a very common problem. The low oil switch shorts out.

My brother bought 2 - 2000 Hondas for cheap with that problem.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

bamafan611 said:


> Dang Jared, if it wasn't for bad luck. Sorry to hear about the jenny. Lets face it with the good lights come the downside. If the jenny goes kaput you are out of the game. I have babied my honda, oil change every 10 hours, but it's on it's 8th year. KNOCK ON WOOD Now if we could just get some semi-clear water.


I change mine every 100 hours. It has nearly 1,700 hours on it now. Never even had a hiccup. Run nothing but full synthetic in it. I run 8-10 hours a night when its good.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I hate it when I buy something cheap and it doesn't work out. All you did is buy junk and waste money. But if it works out your a hero and the smartest guy ever!


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

Any update on the ryobi generator Drift? I'm in the market for a generator. I would like a Honda, but I've got a $500 gift card to Home Depot, and they don't carry the Hondas, so I'm looking at the Ryobi.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Beginner's Luck said:


> Any update on the ryobi generator Drift? I'm in the market for a generator. I would like a Honda, but I've got a $500 gift card to Home Depot, and they don't carry the Hondas, so I'm looking at the Ryobi.


I'm running the ryobi right now. It gets the job done but it's no honda. It runs much harder then my buddies honda does when he goes with me. My guess is it doesn't put out the watts or amps that it's rated for.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd save the $500 Gift card for a home project......Or.....Cash it in and throw another $500 with it.....That way you ONLY do it once....Get it right the 1st time.....and you will save money.

Spending $500 on a cheap one.....and then turn around and figure your mistake when you have problems with it.....Then spending the $1000 for the Honda is a waste.....Been there done that.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Like they said, save the 500 for a home improvement. I ended up trading the genny off, not running, and sold that item for close to what I had in it. Go with a Honda. I have an old style one that hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the response, it's what I thought, but didn't want to except! Guess I'll go back to the drawing board on this one. My delimia is that I have a $500 store credit, not gift card, so I'm not able to get the cash, but I'll figure it out. Again, Thanks!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

One more thing, Home Depot wanted me to pay $100 UPFRONT! for warranty work to be done. I promise you I will never buy anything from their stores again.


----------

